# ارجو المساعدة (افران صهر الحديد وسباكة المعادن)



## محمد هداية (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ارجو المساعدة بكتاب باللغة العربية اوEفى طرق السباكة وشرحها و انواع الافران المستخدمة فى صهر الحديد وعمل selection للفرن ازاى وهل توجد شركات فى مصر او الوطن العربى تصنع الافران حسب المواصفات المختارة من العميل مع العلم (انى اريد عمل فرن يستهلك 3طن حديد خردة يوميا من اجل صناعة الزوى والخوص الحديد وما هو توع العملية الانتاجية او نوع السباكة المستخدمة لذلك وما هى التكلفة المتوقعة لهذا الفرن ) 

ويا ريت لو مهندس اشتغل فى المجال دة ويحب يشارك معايا فيه يرد عليا

ارجو التكرم بالرد السريع وشكرا

m_shwky2010***********


----------



## mr ali ali (7 أغسطس 2008)

Castings
المؤلف
By John Campbell
دار النشر
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann 
عدد الصفحات وتاريخ النشر
Number Of Pages: 288 
Publication Date: 2001-01 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750616962 
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750616966 
على الرابط التالي :

http://ifile.it/v4naoik


----------



## mr ali ali (7 أغسطس 2008)

علما ان هذا الموضوع منقول من الاخ يونس فاخر


----------



## سميراسبوت (15 يوليو 2010)

ارجوالمساعده بالله عليكم


----------



## mmsaleh1979 (15 مارس 2015)

والله وأنا كمان نفسى فى شرح لهذا الموضوع


----------



## mmsaleh1979 (15 مارس 2015)

[FONT=&quot]سنتكلم هنا بشكل موجز على هذه النوعية من الافران الحديثة لصهر المعادن التي شاع استخدامها في جميع المنشات الصناعية الحديثة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]معامل انتاج السيارات ومعامل انتاج الهياكل الحديدية ومعامل انتاج العدد اليدوية الى معامل صنع القوالب المعدنية الخ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]).......................... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اولا..نظرية عمل الفرن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كما هو معروف ان المعادن تتاثر بالمجال المغناطيسي المتغير الشدة والاتجاة بطريقتين هما تكون تيارات كهربائية اعصارية او دوامية داخل اجزاء المعدن تسبب في ارتفاع درجة حرارتة كذلك تتاثر المعادن بسبب خاصية الهسترة حيث ان لكل معدن دائرة هسترة خاصة بة وهاتين الخاصيتين معروفتين بشكل جيد على ما اعتقد لكل شخص درس الفيزياء(ولاباس ان نتوسع في شرح هاتين الخاصييتين اذا طلب احد اعضاء المنتدى المزيد من الشرح) ...هاتين الخاصيتين هما اساس عمل هذه النوعية من الافران وكلما ازداد شدة وسرعة التغير في المجال المغناطيسي كلما ظهر تاثير هاتين الخاصيتين بوضوح حيث ترتفع درجة حرارة المعدن حتى ينصهر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]..................[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ثانيا تركيب الفرن ؛ يتكون الفرن من عدة اجزاء كهربائية وميكانيكية وسيختصر شرحنا هنا على الجزء الرئيسي من الفرن وهو الجزء الذي يحدث فيه الانصهار وهذا الجزء يكون شكله اسطوانيا حجمها يتناسب مع قدرة الفرن ولها بوابة من الاعلى حيث يتم ادخال المعدن المراد صهره ويحتوي هذا الجزء الاسطواني في داخله على ملف كهربائي كبير يلف بشكل دائري حول الجدار الداخلي للفرن ويسمى الجدار الداخلي للفرن ب البطانة وهذا الجدار يبنى من سليكات خاصة تتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية جدا حيث يلامس المعدن المنصهر بشكل مباشر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]................[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ثالثا كيفية عمل الفرن ....عند وضع المعدن المراد صهرة داخل الفرن يتم تسليط تيار كهربائي متردد على الملف ويتم ربط متسعات كبيرة على التوالي او على التوازي مع هذا الملف ويتم ادخال ما نحتاجه من هذه المتسعات حتى نحصل على تردد الرنين المضبوط لكي يتم نقل اكبر قدرة ممكنة للملف هنا سيجد المعدن المدخل الى داخل الفرن مجال مغناطيسي شديد القوة وسريع التبدل بسبب الملف الكهربائي المحيط بالمعدن هيث هنا ستظهر الخاصيتين المذكورتين اعلاه حيث ستتحول خسائر الهسترة وخسائر التيارات الدوامية الى حرارة تأدي في النهاية الى انصهار المعدن [/FONT][FONT=&quot].......................[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ثالثا انواع هذه الافران.................1.افران الذبذبة الواطئة .وهنا يكون تردد التيار المستخدم من مئتي ذبذبة في الثانية الى حوالي ثلاثمئة ذبذبة في الثانية الواحدة وهذه النوعية قليلة الاستخدام لعدم استطاعتها صهر أكثر انواع المعادن(تستخدم لصهر بعض انواع الحديد)..............2 .افران الذبذبة المتوسطة وهذه الافران تعمل بتردد من خمسمائة ذبذبة في الثانية الى حوالي ثمانمئة ذبذبة في الثانية وتمتاز هذه النوعية على انها اقدر على صهر المعادن الاخرى غير الحديد................. .3 افران الذبذبة العالية وهذه الافران تعمل على تردد يفوق الاف ذبذبةفي الثانية وتمتاز هذه النوعية من الافران على انها اكفأ من النوعين السابقين حيث تستطيع هذه النوعية صهر جميع انواع المعادن تقريبا......................رابعا ؛ الاحجام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]...[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هناك احجام مختلفة من هذه النوعية من الافران حيث تبدا من افران ذات سعة بضع كيلو غرام الى افران تستوعب عدة اطنان من المعادن[/FONT][FONT=&quot].........[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كيفية توليد التيار المتردد..........كلنا نعلم بان القدرة الكهربائية التي يتم تجهيزها الى المعامل والمدن هي بتردد خمسين ذبذبة بالثانية وهناك دول تعتمد نظام الستين ثانية وهذا تردد قليل لا يصلح لهذا النوع من الافران لذا هناك طريقتين لتوليد الذبذبة العالية المطلوبة الطريقة الاولى هي طريقة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]محرك مولد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهذه طريقة قديمة قل استخدامها الان وهي ببساطة هو ان يتم ربط مولد كهربائي كثير الاقطاب (اثنى عشر قطبا فما فوق) ويربط الى محرك كهربائي ربط مباشر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]ربط ميكانيكي) وسرعة هذا المحرك ثلاثة الاف دورة تقريبا اذا كانت تلك الدولة تستخدم نظام الخمسين ذبذبة او ان سرعته ثلاثة الاف وستمائة تقريبا اذا كانت تلك الدولة تستخدم نظام الستين ذبذبةوطبعا هذه السرع تقل قليلا عند التحميل بسبب معامل ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot](slip) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في هذه النوعية ممكن ان نحصل على تردد يصل الى تسعمائة ذبذبة بالثانية وبقدرات قد تفوق الاف كيلو وات.....................................اما الطريقة الثانية وهي الطريقة الحديثة وهنا يتم اولا تحويل التيار المتناوب الى تيار مستمر ثم بعد ذلك يتم تحويل التيار المستمر الى تيار متناوب بواسطة دوائر كهربائية الكترونية حيث توجد هنا دائرة [/FONT][FONT=&quot](oscillater) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ذات قدرة عالية تقوم بهذه المهمة وهنا يمكن الحصول على ترددات تفوق الالف ذبذبة بالثانية وبما ان لزيادة الذبذبة الدور الرئيس في زيادة حرارة الفرن فقد زاد استخدام هذه النوعية من الافران [/FONT][FONT=&quot]...[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ومن الجدير بالملاحظة ان الافران الحثية تمتاز باستهلاكها العالي للطاقة الكهرباية لذلك يراعى عند نصب هذه الافران ان تكون قريبة من مصادر تجهيز الطاقة الكهربائية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..........[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------

